# interesting article about aging ovaries not eggs affecting IVF over 43



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page.asp?obj_id=556397&PPID=556753&sid=332

Admin please move if in the wrong place 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting. I read years ago about a study where old rats eggs were put in young rats ovaries and produced healthy offspring so I've always believed this, that the environment the egg grows in is really important. Also, low FSH is meant to be an indicator of egg quälity so that follows too, from this. While my FSH stays low I'm carrying on trying, no matter what arrogant consultants tell me....


----------

